# Americans here?



## dcrossen (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm curious if there are any Americans (or non-EU) members here that can offer substantive advice about purchasing property in Spain. I've been reading much from EU members - but little substance for potential American expats.

From my personal global experiences and years of foreign travel, the EU is the best thing that happened to Europeans. I wish I were part of it. EU members have many advantages that non-EU members (such as Yanks) do not ... this my reasoning for the query into where the Americans are in the forum.

Cheers! ...


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dcrossen said:


> I'm curious if there are any Americans (or non-EU) members here that can offer substantive advice about purchasing property in Spain. I've been reading much from EU members - but little substance for potential American expats.
> 
> From my personal global experiences and years of foreign travel, the EU is the best thing that happened to Europeans. I wish I were part of it. EU members have many advantages that non-EU members (such as Yanks) do not ... this my reasoning for the query into where the Americans are in the forum.
> 
> Cheers! ...


Hello & welcome.
Interesting view point about Europe, just what is better here than elsewhere in your view ? 
Stupid question I know as Dubya etc spring to mind


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

dcrossen said:


> I'm curious if there are any Americans (or non-EU) members here that can offer substantive advice about purchasing property in Spain. I've been reading much from EU members - but little substance for potential American expats.
> 
> From my personal global experiences and years of foreign travel, the EU is the best thing that happened to Europeans. I wish I were part of it. EU members have many advantages that non-EU members (such as Yanks) do not ... this my reasoning for the query into where the Americans are in the forum.
> 
> Cheers! ...


We're few and far between, likely because it's such a pain in the neck to try and get over here legally. You're right, the EU is great... for Europeans! 

I can't tell you much about purchasing property since my fiancé had already purchased property by the time we met. 

Anyhow, I'm here on a grant working for the government. I know there's other Americans in the area, but there's no real networking going on between us.


----------



## dcrossen (Feb 20, 2011)

halydia said:


> We're few and far between, likely because it's such a pain in the neck to try and get over here legally. You're right, the EU is great... for Europeans!
> 
> I can't tell you much about purchasing property since my fiancé had already purchased property by the time we met.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm here on a grant working for the government. I know there's other Americans in the area, but there's no real networking going on between us.


Haydia,

Glad to see we still exist there. I find it curious ... here I sit ... with money to buy ... looking to spend money ... and the property laws seem so antiquated for non-EUs ... last year I was in Chile during November ... it reminds me so much of some areas of Spain ... the problem is that, as a school teacher with the summer time off (in the northern hemisphere) ... it is winter time in Chile during this period ... so there goes that idea ... ;-) .............. maybe Spain is not in the cards ...


Thanks for the update ... enjoy yourself ...


----------



## dcrossen (Feb 20, 2011)

playamonte said:


> Hello & welcome.
> Interesting view point about Europe, just what is better here than elsewhere in your view ?
> Stupid question I know as Dubya etc spring to mind


Playamonte,

I've always enjoyed the lifestyle ... I went at school at Oxford and spent much time traveling about ... most Americans (speaking as a native born one) ... are too busy watching the clock ... during my last visit to the University of Madrid ... I was intent on making a partial move (aka the summers) ... only to be continually frustrated ... ;-(


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

dcrossen said:


> Haydia,
> 
> Glad to see we still exist there. I find it curious ... here I sit ... with money to buy ... looking to spend money ... and the property laws seem so antiquated for non-EUs ... last year I was in Chile during November ... it reminds me so much of some areas of Spain ... the problem is that, as a school teacher with the summer time off (in the northern hemisphere) ... it is winter time in Chile during this period ... so there goes that idea ... ;-) .............. maybe Spain is not in the cards ...
> 
> ...


How are your Spanish skills? Would you be willing to do a teacher exchange and/or experience in Spain? There's ways to get here, depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## dcrossen (Feb 20, 2011)

halydia said:


> How are your Spanish skills? Would you be willing to do a teacher exchange and/or experience in Spain? There's ways to get here, depending on what you're looking for.


That would be a wonderful transition ... I am currently enrolled at the Univ. of PA - taking Spanish classes ... but as one who is fluent in German, I know how long it takes to be semi-proficient ... but I'm working on it ...

Any advice on teaching English legally during the summer sessions? Is it best to do it in a private setting (i.e. Berlitz, et al) or a University?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

dcrossen said:


> That would be a wonderful transition ... I am currently enrolled at the Univ. of PA - taking Spanish classes ... but as one who is fluent in German, I know how long it takes to be semi-proficient ... but I'm working on it ...
> 
> Any advice on teaching English legally during the summer sessions? Is it best to do it in a private setting (i.e. Berlitz, et al) or a University?


Depending on your qualifications, you might be able to find a job at one of the American schools. However, due to the fact that you need a visa to work and that it takes time and money for employers to bring in Americans, an EU citizen is nearly always going to get the job before you. 

I was thinking a bit more of taking a year leave from your job and coming to Spain on a government sponsored program. I'm finding that to be the easiest way for Americans to get here. Spend some time checking out the Ministry of Education's website to see if there's anything that piques your interest. Estados Unidos

What do you teach? If you're willing to drop some cash, they do have university programs in the summer for educators.


----------



## dcrossen (Feb 20, 2011)

halydia said:


> Depending on your qualifications, you might be able to find a job at one of the American schools. However, due to the fact that you need a visa to work and that it takes time and money for employers to bring in Americans, an EU citizen is nearly always going to get the job before you.
> 
> I was thinking a bit more of taking a year leave from your job and coming to Spain on a government sponsored program. I'm finding that to be the easiest way for Americans to get here. Spend some time checking out the Ministry of Education's website to see if there's anything that piques your interest. Estados Unidos
> 
> What do you teach? If you're willing to drop some cash, they do have university programs in the summer for educators.


Halydia,

Wow! That is a great source of information ... I greatly appreciate it.

I teach advanced mathematics (discrete math, statistics, and calculus) and Physics ... at the high school and college level ... I'm more than willing to 'drop cash' to get what I need ... even though my credentials are broad and deep ... thanks again ... I will now spend much time delving into your suggestions ... ;-)

Danke!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Bitte. 

Wish I could be of more help. Just brainstorming ways to get here legally. 
Since you want to be here for summer vacation, you could always just rent a spot for less than three months. The problem is that August is ridiculously expensive in typical vacation hotspots.


----------

